# 69 Delco Radio



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Could someone confirm or deny if there is supposed to be a spring between the radio knob and the bezel? And if there is supposed to be one, where can it be bought? The bezels fit very loose to the dash....

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

yes, there can be springs.


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone know where to get them at? Been looking all over ebay, OPGI, ames, etc...and don't see them


----------



## Soups (May 9, 2013)

I just removed my radio to have it repaired since it didn't work since I bought the car. Don't remember any springs falling off the knob stems behind the bezel when I removed them. There is a slot that the bezel need to slide on to have it tighten up against the 
dash before you screw the nut on to the stem.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Chris, you might check with John Cavanaugh ([email protected]). He refurbishes these radios and may have the parts you need. Matt


----------

